# Help - I wan't to listen to my iPod



## Deakers (Mar 22, 2004)

I seem to have been roaming around the internet for ages to pick up tips on iPod (or similar) installations. I have a Sept 2002 318 with a BMW Business Cassette Radio. BMW dealer in UK didn't think that the aux in adapter was suitable for my car. However, I read somewhere that if the software version was 50 it should be OK. I checked mine and it is SV 30-02 500 (which I am assuming is equivalent to the 50?); also have checked the back of the head unit which has two 10 pin rectangular connections (one occupied) in addition to the big connector above.
Thought I'd be clever and make my own cable using the circuit diagram in the aux install manual. However when I connected across pins 8 & 9 with the 300 k resistor I was expecting to be able to get the aux-in coming up when I pressed the mode button - it didn't. Have also tried lots of other adjacent pin combinations but to no avail. Can anyone help?
Also if aux-in isn't an option can the CD changer connection be used instead (I don't have a changer)?
Any advice or encouragement is will be appreciated.


----------



## Deakers (Mar 22, 2004)

*Ipod install half done!*

Don't know whether it is the done thing to post a reply to my own question but I wanted to share this information with anyone who is interested. Basically I came to the conclusion that my Sept 2002 318 was not aux ready so I went for the Soundgate (Soundlinx in UK) aux adapter (bmw01aux). As you may be aware this emulates a CD changer and can be installed in the boot by connecting to the pre-installed CD changer leads. There are two leads each with 3 wires, one for the audio signal (left, right and ground) and one for the I-Bus signal (live, ground and I-bus) which plug into the adapter; the audio wires are terminated with the larger plug. The adapter has two circular female audio connectors (RCA type?) which can then be connected using an appropriate lead to the line out or headphone socket of the Ipod (or similar). I quickly tested this with the Ipod in the boot and hey-presto it worked - the sound of unadulterated music feeding through my stereo head unit; much better than the cassette adapter thingy that I previously used.

Now I had a problem, I didn't particularly want my Ipod in the boot. so rather than running wires to the front of the car I would have preferred a front install. At this point I wondered whether it would be possible to bypass the audio connection in the adapter, i.e. would it be possible to connect the audio directly to the head unit CD connector. Answer - YES!!!

So in summary:
Soundlinx adapter is mounted in boot with I-Bus lead connected
Audio lead (1/8" male connector for Ipod earphone connection to bare wires threaded into CD connector on head unit); managed to thread this from behind the head unit down to the cubby hole under the ventilation controls; the cubby hole has a hinged door in which the hinge has just enough space to pass the lead through. The Ipod sits in the cubby hole and can be taken out to change tracks etc.

Future developments (when I get time!):
Use the dock connection to charge Ipod battery and get a true 'line-out' signal; there is a good webpage for this which shows a method of using a belkin adaper to construct a suitable wiring harness (can't remember the page at present but will try to find out and post)
Find a suitable mount to keep Ipod on display for ease of use.

Decided against the Dension ICElink on cost grounds but on the face of it looks to be the best option.


----------



## trollerboy (May 28, 2004)

Hi, Could you explain again about the line-in from the iPod to the head unit?

I have a Blitz that has the audio in, but I too do not want the iPod way in the back (and don't fancy running the cables under the carpet all the way to the front). If you have a way to hook it up in front, that would be great.

thanks


----------



## Deakers (Mar 22, 2004)

Hi! I'll try to explain and hope that it makes sense!

The three pre-installed audio wires (for a CD changer) run from the back of the car to the back of the head unit. If you were to remove the HU you should see the main 17 pin connector block and underneath towards the left, a smaller (approx 6 mm x 12 mm) 10 pin connector; this connector has the 3 audio wires connected from the boot - on mine pins 1 and 2 were the audio left and right signal (not sure which was which!), pin 6 was the ground. I basically stripped the wires from the end of an audio lead (with an 1/8" connector at the other end) and fed these wires into the appropriate terminals in the block.
Hey presto! and to my surprise the thing worked OK!

I assume that the Blitzsafe works the same way as the Soundlinx adapter.

Hope this helps and good luck with the install. Will be pleased to try to explain better if you need it - but let me know how it goes anyway.


----------



## ZBB 325Ci (Dec 19, 2001)

Do a search here for "iPod install" or "iPod install Blitzsafe". There are many of us here who did installs before the BMW aux-in adapter and Dension ICE-link were avail.

I have the the Blitzsafe adaptor that provides an RCA connection in through the CD changer pre-wire in the trunk.

I ran a 6 foot extension from the trunk, under the rear seat, under the carpet (very time consuming), and into the center console. The extension I used has about 1 foot of slack and has RCA jacks on one end and a headphone plug on the other - Radio Shack sells these in the US. You could also use a long RCA cable, and then use a short RCA to headphone plug if you wanted to get it closer to the cubby in the dash.

On a side note, I just added an XM Roady receiver... uses the same audio in (headphone jack), but also needs a Sat antenna and power (comes with a cigarette lighter plug). I chose to put the antenna on the rear shelf under the window (no reception issues), and the cord runs into the trunk through an existing access hole (under the child-seat anchor), and then follows the same path under the rear seat and the carpet to the center console as the audio line. For power, I tapped into the switched phone pre-wire connector in the center console (made a simple plug with a cigarette adaptor socket -- inspired by the details at this site: http://how.to/startac ). I also replaced the US-spec cupholders in the center console with the sliding-top box -- the Roady now sits there. I can also still plug in the iPod to the same audio-in if I'd like.


----------



## Deakers (Mar 22, 2004)

To ZBB 325Ci

Thanks for the reply - you're absolutely right about the amount of info that's available out there. My head is hurting from reading so much of it!

I've now partially done my install using the Soundlinx adapter. Slight difference from your install is that I routed the audio signal directly into the back of the HU and bypassed the adapter altogether (see earlier posts); the adapter just sits in the trunk an handles the I-bus protocol. I was pleased with this method as it meant minimising the length of audio cable and also avoided me having to lift the carpet (it's bad enough laying a carpet in the house!)

Next stage is to build a cable that uses the dock connector to enable me to power the iPod and use the line-out capability. I am thinking of using the method presented here http://www.mindspring.com/~pmbenn/iPod/330i.htm which gives an excellent set of instructions. All I need now is a cheap Belkin car charger.


----------



## ZBB 325Ci (Dec 19, 2001)

Deakers said:


> To ZBB 325Ci
> 
> Thanks for the reply - you're absolutely right about the amount of info that's available out there. My head is hurting from reading so much of it!
> 
> ...


ah -- I thought you were trying to get the wiring up to the front... I wonder if you have a slightly different adapter...

As for power, I tapped into the same wires for power, however I didn't use wire taps -- instead, I made a plug that goes in to the the connector that is shown in the 7th photo on that site (the one after the pic of the rear seatbelts. Pin 8 is the switched positive, and pin 17 is the ground. The link I gave above has the pin-outs and parts needed to make the plug -- except I also used a cigarette lighter socket that I wired to my home-made adapter -- allows me to put another device in without re-wiring, and there is no permanent change to the car.

Good luck on your project!

ZBB


----------



## bob lindquist (Jul 6, 2002)

*iTrip*

anyone using the simple iTrip FM transmitter to play their iPod thru the car radio? Quite simple method. All I read are people using wires.


----------



## Deakers (Mar 22, 2004)

bob lindquist said:


> anyone using the simple iTrip FM transmitter to play their iPod thru the car radio? Quite simple method. All I read are people using wires.


Did think about it in the early days, however, based on views expressed in this forum and elsewhere I decided to go for the hard wired method based on a superior sound quality.


----------



## penfold (Jun 2, 2004)

*Power Source*

After being all ready to tap into the cell phone wiring, I discovered that my 2000 323i does not have these wires under the center console. Can anyone suggest a suitable location to tap into for switched power?


----------



## Deakers (Mar 22, 2004)

Have just received the belkin adapter (purchased from jmliquidations on ebay); next step is to cannabilise the belkin (following the lead from other clever people who have posted on this forum) and hard wire the power circuit. Wish me luck!


----------



## 330soon2b (May 30, 2004)

I saw a commercial last evening showing someone sitting in there 3 series listening to an ipod. the commercial was for bmw annoucing the first seemless integration of ipod. did anyone else see this commercial on the east coast? perhaps bmw can tell you more.


----------



## gfeiner (Jun 27, 2003)

330soon2b said:


> I saw a commercial last evening showing someone sitting in there 3 series listening to an ipod. the commercial was for bmw annoucing the first seemless integration of ipod. did anyone else see this commercial on the east coast? perhaps bmw can tell you more.


There are several threads about this new BMW Ipod adapter on this forum right now.


----------

